# Smartphone Viren



## Noisette (19 Februar 2017)

Bin heute auf folgenden Beitrag gestoßen: http://www.7mobile.de/handy-news/viren-auf-dem-smartphone-wie-gro-ist-die-gefahr.htm und habe mich dann gefragt:

a) Gibt es auf meinem iPhone überhaupt eine Antiviren-SW und wenn nein, brauche ich eine?
b) Sind Android-Smartphones aufgrund des offenen BS nicht sowieso total anfällig für Viren?
c) Ist jemand schon einmal "Opfer" eines Virus bei einem Smartphone geworden?

Würde mich echt interessieren, was ihr zu dem Thema denkt.


----------



## Hippo (19 Februar 2017)

a) keine Ahnung - das kann nur jemand sagen der Dein Schlaufon sieht
b) mehr durch die Wurstfinger der User auf minimalistischen Schaltflächen neben denen ein verseuchter Link liegt und die Naivität oft jeden Scheiß von dubiosen Seiten zu laden
c) ich nicht ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2017)

Noisette schrieb:


> Sind Android-Smartphones aufgrund des offenen BS nicht sowieso total anfällig für Viren?



Das BS ist doch nicht "offen", das ist Google! Ich persönlich glaube, dass Antivirensysteme fürs Smartphones reichlich überbewertet werden. Zum einen sind das oft selbst Datenkraken und andererseits sind Funktionen, wie z. B. die Ortung/Sperrung des Gerätes bei Verlust, nicht zuverlässig. Google bringt meiner Meinung nach alle Eigenschaften der üblichen Antivirenprogramme bereits als Bordmittel mit und wenn man das Gerät mit einem Google-Account verbunden hat, eben auch diese Ortung/Sperrungssache.
Erschwerend empfinde ich die Tatsache, dass einige Antiviren-Apps die Berechtigung als Geräteadministrator beanspruchen und noch schlimmer, durch dauerhafte Aktivität das System übermäßig belasten und die Akkuleistungen ungünstig beeinflussen.


----------

